# orange paint jobs



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

i wanna see some orange paint jobs .
like a burnt orange more or less.
post pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

theres a pic somewhere on here of a badass regal with supremes and burnt orange paintjob..do research uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
more


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

orange? :dunno:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Not a car... *Nice color thou 
I painted it about 2 months ago. 

-Atomic Orange -</span></span>


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That copper shit's nasty. I like the new ford orange, and the eclipse orange.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 24 2008, 04:03 PM~12244110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what colors that?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Nov 26 2008, 11:41 PM~12270253
> *Not a car... Nice color thou
> I painted it about 2 months ago.
> 
> ...


bad ass color when the sun hits it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Nov 26 2008, 09:41 PM~12270253
> *Not a car... Nice color thou
> I painted it about 2 months ago.
> 
> -Atomic Orange -</span></span>*


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 27 2008, 10:00 PM~12278585
> *what colors that?
> *


I'm wondering that too..looks phat :thumbsup:


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Dec 3 2008, 11:24 PM~12329805
> *Bad ass color thanx for givinng us the info on it~~~~~>
> 
> -Atomic Orange -</span></span>
> *



The new paint is “83U Atomic Orange Metallic Tintcoat (a bright chromatic orange)”. 
or
WA 418P is also the other paint code# if any one needs it too. 

http://www.indypacecars.com/photos/2007/07corvette2.jpg


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 27 2008, 11:37 PM~12278868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
whats that color ?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

In the shade









In the sun


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

from 3 wheel fest uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

a couple from uce sacramento :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

here is my orange pearl


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 6 2008, 10:23 PM~12356169
> *from 3 wheel fest uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


that one is candy


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

This is one of my club members ride  









[/IMG]


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 AM~12367665
> *that one is candy
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

heres mine bout to sand this bitch down tomorrow and paint it silver or black so this will be the last pic of it orange


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

2005 CHEVY TRUCK SUNSET ORANGE ON MY OLD 78 MALIBU


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

here my wifes truck we used a Chrysler tangerine 08 and a brick red base for the hell of it


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

my old cutty


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 8 2008, 11:04 PM~12374851
> *my old cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice dash btw


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 8 2008, 10:32 PM~12375241
> *:thumbsup: nice dash btw
> *




thanks


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 10 2008, 01:39 AM~12386526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yours looks like the color i want. but i think the one i want is a little more darker.

your got pearl in it rite ?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 10 2008, 08:23 AM~12387901
> *yours looks like the color i want. but i think the one i want is a little more darker.
> 
> your got pearl in it rite ?
> *



yeah gold ,copper pearl and gold efx pearl


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

hok sunset pearl


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Dec 8 2008, 11:16 PM~12374157
> *here my wifes truck we used a Chrysler tangerine 08 and a brick red base for the hell of it
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Dec 10 2008, 11:12 PM~12395293
> *yeah gold ,copper pearl and gold efx pearl
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

my dads truck


----------



## kandkt01 (Oct 18, 2007)

any one knows what color orange that 64 vert is on the 1st page


----------



## kandkt01 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

need more pic and the name of color and code going paint car 
soon


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Sunburst orange off of a 07 kia i have to get the code for ya 

This is my 84 cutlass


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 28 2008, 12:37 AM~12278868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this color's nice.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a hard hat i painted and flaked, i plan onputtin it on the wall


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------

